# New car offgassing



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

I have been reading through the car seat threads and see that many of you have new cars, '09s or '08s. I just had to trade my Subaru Outback in after a ( short version of a long story) collision shop did such a horrible repair after a tree fell on it that bondo/sanding dust was everywhere in the interior, and even a professional cleaning and many, many private cleanings could not get it out of the vents or the upholstery and it was making me and DH sick with respiratory problems.

It was a very frustrating situation because my old Outback was totally outgassed, I am very chemically sensitive and had no problems driving it. I did not want to trade it for a used vehicle, because I normally react horribly to the fragrance and cleaning products used by most people to clean their vehicles. So I got a brand new Outback (09), my first "new" car. I wanted an 08 that was left over from last year, since it was **** techically "new" but had time to offgass on the lot. However, there were no 08s left in the tristate area, after I searched every dealer I could find. So I went to the Subaru car lot and knew what I was getting into. I read the studies and knew about the toxicity of the chemicals in a new car and the offgassing problems. But I was sort of left with no choice, I couldn't keep the car I had, since with all the dust inside it was waaaay more toxic than anything I've ever experienced!

So I did a "sniff test" I asked the dealer to open all the Outbacks and I picked the one that smelled the least like "new car".

So we brought it home, and it has been sitting in the garage for a few weeks with the windows open. DH drives it, but I cannot be in it for more than a few minutes before I get sick from the "new car smell." I know this will eventually pass, but I REALLY hope it will be before the baby comes in April! I don't want to expose a little one to these chemicals.

Does anyone or did anyone else have this problem/concern when you bought your new car, and what did you do about it? So far we: cleaned it with natural cleaning products, brought it to our favorite hypoallergenic 'green' car detailer to get it professionally cleaned (this helped lessen the odor about 40%), have left it with all windows open in the garage, run fans inside it, put baking soda inside it to absorb odors, and even brought an air purifier and ran it inside with an extension cord. All these things help...But other than time, does anyone have any more advice for me? I know I am much more chemically sensitive than most people, but I'm sure that someone out there might be able to give advice?


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Sorry, I can't offer much advice. I just wanted to share that I do understand your concern. Our '07 Volvo sedan _still_ has a new car smell. Although I do not have any chemical sensitivities, I do find that odor very annoying. According to studies conducted by the Ecology Center, my car is considered to be of 'low concern' in regards to off-gassing toxicity (but, it still 'smells' over a year after it was purchased!). I provided the link to the web site for their specific project, "Healthy Car."

http://www.healthycar.org/home.php


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm not sure how much it helps with the actual chemicals, but I also hate new car smell and find that a box of baking soda left open in the car for a couple of weeks helps some. Probably not huge given what you've already done, but it's cheap and easy and every little bit helps, right?


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

RM, Hey...Thanks for the reply I really wanted a Volvo due to the ratings from Heathy Car.org, but alas, it was not in my price range right now. The Subaru Outback had a 2.5 rating out of 5 total, which makes it smack in the middle of the toxic pack. So depending on if I am a pessimist or an optimist...Either that makes it better than 1/2 the cars out there, or worse than 1/2!

TheGirls, I have 2 boxes of baking soda in it right now







but thanks for the reply! I appreciate it!

I'll keep checking this thread to see if anyone else has any ideas...Or just feel free to moan about the chemical-laden world that we can't seem to get away from!


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

this is the reason I decided not to get a new car right now. THe offgassing from the foam and upholstery is SO bad especially for a baby to breath. You're smart to leave it with the windows down and drive it a bit before you put the little one in.


----------

